# Jesus Christ moved to the North Pole and aged into Santa Claus: Music



## Billy

More classical music of mine:






Billy :lol:


----------



## StevenOBrien

The title doesn't relate to the "piece" in any way for me.


----------



## PetrB

Billy said:


> More classical music of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy :lol:


None of the musicians I know, from ages 20 to near dust, would dream of calling this classical music....


----------



## Billy

PetrB said:


> None of the musicians I know, from ages 20 to near dust, would dream of calling this classical music....


Who is to say what is classical music or not? I call this piece classical because classical music is a great forest full of shades and bursts of light. Some of my trees are growing in it.


----------



## PetrB

Billy said:


> Who is to say what is classical music or not? I call this piece classical because classical music is a great forest full of shades and bursts of light. Some of my trees are growing in it.


Deleted comment, leaving only the first as comment, standing. What was originally said not heard or taken in by the intended, and offending others. Apologies.


----------



## Billy

Every hyperbole is an unfallen tree.


----------



## BurningDesire

Its like the void left by certain banned posters needed to be filled, and you filled it. Not in a good way either dude.


----------



## PetrB

BurningDesire said:


> Its like the void left by certain banned posters needed to be filled, and you filled it. Not in a good way either dude.


Almost all of the composers who post on TC, from the rawest neophyte self-taught to the most trained and experienced, spend real time and work on the pieces they post, and are actually wanting to read the comments, good, bad, indifferent, about their work.

This particular party spews midi drivel (imho) of great length, puts it up on youtube, and then pays no real attention to whatever any TC member who has bothered to give it a moments listen has to say. I find that more a matter of misusing TC as a way of just getting more Youtube hits, more an abuse than a constructive use.

No comment is desired, no advice wanted, so in this case, 'why is it here.' I think Youtube is quite enough the venue, where Monsieur le Compositeur can join his many peers, who are quite the same. "No Haters" = "I will have no truck with anything but the highest of praise."

Thinking of the context, content and 'behavior' of all the other hard working composers on TC, the kind of 'deposit it in TC' usage we see here (there is NO other participation by this composer, is there?) is Just Wrong.


----------



## Billy

I don't love you anymore PetrB. You shouldn't have to work hard at making or playing music. To shove aside my own music is to walk into the smog on a lonely dock.


----------



## StevenOBrien

Billy said:


> You shouldn't have to work hard at making or playing music. To shove aside my own music is to walk into the smog on a lonely dock.


Wow, I cannot overstate how much this offends me. Mozart practically worked himself to an early death in 1791 to complete Die Zauberflote, Tito and the Requiem in an incredibly short span of time. Beethoven suffered massively through hearing loss and personal struggles to give us the vast majority of his music (He specifically said the only reason he didn't commit suicide was so that he could continue writing music). These two men alone have changed my life, and I have unlimited quantities of respect for what they did for us.

You, on the other hand, dash off a piece of music in a few minutes and have the nerve to call it a "symphony", AND YOU EXPECT US TO RESPECT THAT? I am not even going to dress things up nicely for you. You are nothing but a spammer.

If you don't respect or agree with our feedback, fine. That's your right. But I ask, why do you insist on continuing to post here if you clearly don't feel our feedback resonates with you? It makes absolutely no sense to me. Today's Composers is a forum for presenting pieces for discussion and criticism. Most people that post here work damn hard to make sure their work is as close to their vision as they can be before posting them, because they want suggestions on how they can improve it even further.

Your pointless (I say this because you seem to be here to advertise instead of discuss) posting here drowns out other people who actually want feedback. Think about that.

*shrugs* Why did I even bother wasting 15 minutes to write this comment. You're just going to ignore it anyway.


----------



## juergen

Well, that's certainly not one of your best pieces. Can't be compared with your symphonies #23 or #33 for example. This one is obviously recorded in one go. If you want to dedicate a piece to Jesus Christ you should invest a little more effort. Just my 2 ct. But in general, as you know, I appreciate your work.


----------



## clavichorder

Man, I cracked up when I read that title and knew Billy was back before even looking.


----------



## Billy

If someone had to suffer that much for their own work, I am not sure that it was worth it.


----------



## Cnote11

For someone with relatively undiscerning taste, I must agree with Monsieur PetrB.


----------



## Ramako

Billy said:


> If someone had to suffer that much for their own work, I am not sure that it was worth it.


Through suffering comes joy. Beethoven for one teaches us that _in_ his music as well as outside of it


----------



## PetrB

Ramako said:


> Through suffering comes joy. Beethoven for one teaches us that _in_ his music as well as outside of it


LOL. It is more basic than that... having neither to do with joy or suffering, fundamentally learning the craft is the issue here


----------



## Billy

Ramako said:


> Through suffering comes joy. Beethoven for one teaches us that _in_ his music as well as outside of it


Beethoven's music is a rabbit running in his mirth.


----------



## Billy

PetrB said:


> LOL. It is more basic than that... having neither to do with joy or suffering, fundamentally learning the craft is the issue here


Your criticism PetrB is a hot field without any shade.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Billy, you have all the signs of a troll. You post tons of "music", which is obviously a MIDI keyboard improvisation without any musical knowledge. You put no work into your "music", don't take feedback, and when questioned on your intentions, you simply use random metaphors as circumlocution.


----------



## Billy

Waves of Paradox your rant is an oil puddle in a parking lot.


----------



## Crudblud

Billy, tell me about this composition. I want to know what exactly is going on here. I will provide some questions for specific talking points if that's alright with you.

1. Is the work more theoretical or aesthetical in nature? By that I mean; were you more concerned with having a technically sound piece like a Bach or Brahms, for example, or was the work more personal and did you often feel compelled to throw caution to the wind and simply write as you felt you should when contemplating this adventure of Jesus Christ? Which brings me neatly to my next question...

2. I assume based on the title there is some programmatic content to the music, if so; what exactly is happening and when? From the title I get the basic gist of it, but what about specific extramusical details? Is there a discernable point at which Christ becomes Claus or are we witnessing the metamorphosis in scaled down time as the piece progresses, and if the former, are there any cues we should be listening out for?

3. What led you to choose the instrumentation of this piece? Are there any specific instruments or types of instruments that you use to symbolise Christ or Christmas or some other significant subject?

Hopefully this will give us grounds for conversation, at least moreso than what has come so far. I look forward to reading your response.


----------



## Billy

Crudblud,

1,2,3,3,2,1.

Experience is aesthetic. I don't like theory. I am still waiting to see if it is programmatic. It is going well, just right. These synthesizer strings I chose for the music are the sledding onto a rooftop. Your questions seem to me to be a little rough.

Billy


----------



## Billy

New music: Ulysses in Heaven: A Theory of Mountains.






Billy


----------



## BurningDesire

That new one isn't half bad Billy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Billy said:


> Who is to say what is classical music or not? I call this piece classical because classical music is a great forest full of shades and bursts of light. Some of my trees are growing in it.


Maybe you should be an author


----------



## Billy

You might like these ones too:

If you say "Frogger" one more time...:






and,

Richard II.:






Billy


----------



## Guest

I like how you guys are being led around by the nose by some probable teenager who just likes messing with you.


----------



## Crudblud

DrMike said:


> I like how you guys are being led around by the nose by some probable teenager who just likes messing with you.


Have you seen his YouTube channel? Though I have known some dedicated trolls in my time, I have met none that have bothered to keep their character so consistent across multiple websites. For that reason alone I think he is genuine, and so I am curious to understand, but as you can see he just swats all dialogue away.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have come across some Amazon music reviews that bear a resemblance to Billy's singular way of - *ahem* -communicating, except they are more oblique. One person left a comment describing him as a cross between Stanley Holloway and Alex from A Clockwork Orange. Is it Billy? Without wanting to cause offence, I can't imagine too many people would take the trouble to impersonate him! Unless he has a darker alter-ego lurking elsewhere on the net he seems benign enough on here, even if he tries a little too hard to be enigmatic.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Billy said:


> Crudblud,
> 
> 1,2,3,3,2,1.
> 
> Experience is aesthetic. I don't like theory. I am still waiting to see if it is programmatic. It is going well, just right. These synthesizer strings I chose for the music are the sledding onto a rooftop. Your questions seem to me to be a little rough.
> 
> Billy


You may be using more "theory" than you think. Theory came from discovery, not _imposing _rules on music. Certain musical traits have been favored over others, but much follows what is natural for the ear to recognize as dissonance, resolution etc. Theory can actually be a _freeing _thing once you discover the tricks, and not a stifling thing. Theory simply puts into words the phenomena that we experience in music.

By the way, I listened to some of your older stuff, the symphonies. I like your impressionism, which is "loose theory" by most judgments, and you may keep that as a personal style trait. But your impressionism can be even better if you put some "tacs" to the musical board as I like to call it. Have some anchors of regular Western "Classical" harmony within your sound clouds, which everything can hang onto, like ribbons streaming from one tac to another. That's how you can develop a sense of progression in your pieces as well.

Also, work on simplicity of melody.  You can make anything you want around if it's centered by a good idea.


----------



## Couchie

You've taken Wagner's conception of Endless Melody and revolutionized it into a new theory of Endless Crap. Congratulations!


----------



## Billy

RichardWagner said:


> You've taken Wagner's conception of Endless Melody and revolutionized it into a new theory of Endless Crap. Congratulations!


Sir, your rant is a bursting swamp bubble.


----------



## Couchie

Billy said:


> Sir, your rant is a bursting swamp bubble.


I wish the qualities of your music could invoke even such a colourful description, but alas.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

The inner machinations of Billy's mind are an enigma.


----------



## Billy

RichardWagner said:


> I wish the qualities of your music could invoke even such a colourful description, but alas.


I don't love you any more.


----------



## Crudblud

"I don't love you any more." Mozart's father to Mozart about a hundred times a day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

RichardWagner said:


> You've taken Wagner's conception of Endless Melody and revolutionized it into a new theory of Endless Crap. Congratulations!


Ahem....without Palestrina, Wagner would be nowhere.


----------



## StevenOBrien

This thread is just downright annoying to read. Also, what is with the really terrible metaphors and similes? Does Billy think he's some literary genius who's going to be endlessly quoted after his death?


----------



## Aramis

The very pleasant conclusion coming from this and previous Billy's thread, which have both reached number of pages unparalleled in this particular section, is that the best way to get attention for your music on TC, is to make it a puzzling babble. 

BON APPETIT GENTLEMEN


----------



## Ramako

Billy said:


> Waves of Paradox your rant is an oil puddle in a parking lot.


This still has me cracked up. It has made my day!


----------



## PetrB

One would think a monitored forum would not allow the offending member more than, say, two shots at it. 

I'm thinking it is up simply because no one is minding the store. If this does not first qualify first as Phishing and Pure Spamming, I don't know what would -- or rather would not care to see / hear what would 

There is, I guess, a sort of 'retardation by exposure to and absorption of too much P.C.' -- like ingesting lead in any quantity beyond what is considered 'safe,' it leads some to put up with that which no one should put up with. 

Something like this OP, imho, or those similar by the very few others who seem to be pure spammers on TC, should not have to exist.


----------



## Ramako

PetrB said:


> One would think a monitored forum would not allow the offending member more than, say, two shots at it.
> 
> I'm thinking it is up simply because no one is minding the store. If this does not first qualify first as Phishing and Pure Spamming, I don't know what would -- or rather would not care to see / hear what would
> 
> There is, I guess, a sort of 'retardation by exposure to and absorption of too much P.C.' -- like ingesting lead in any quantity beyond what is considered 'safe,' it leads some to put up with that which no one should put up with.
> 
> Something like this OP, imho, or those similar by the very few others who seem to be pure spammers on TC, should not have to exist.


He is too entertaining to get rid of


----------



## PetrB

Ramako said:


> He is too entertaining to get rid of


Indeed, there is the entertainment factor. I had a landlady like that -- pain in the butt (really and truly) and kinda hysteric at her calmest -- but there was, until it got so bad and so tired that all her tenants one by one gave notice they were leaving -- a certain entertainment factor.


----------



## Cnote11

When I was on my back from Philadelphia to Detroit, there was this girl sitting behind me on the bus who began singing outloud when she got on the bus. This was mildly annoying until her song ended and she began singing the same song again... then again, and again, and again. It started to be rather amusing until 6 hours later when she was still singing the same song.


----------



## PetrB

Cnote11 said:


> When I was on my back from Philadelphia to Detroit, there was this girl sitting behind me on the bus who began singing outloud when she got on the bus. This was mildly annoying until her song ended and she began singing the same song again... then again, and again, and again. It started to be rather amusing until 6 hours later when she was still singing the same song.


That is a "____! Where is my death-ray?" sort of moment.


----------



## mmsbls

Please keep your comments focused on the content of the posts and remember our Terms of Service:



> Do not post comments about other members person or »posting style« on the forum (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal and never resort to »ad homs«.


If you feel a thread or post is inappropriate, useless, contentious, etc., you can ignore it (very easily done), report the post, PM the moderators, or find an appropriate way to post a response.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> When I was on my back from Philadelphia to Detroit, there was this girl sitting behind me on the bus who began singing outloud when she got on the bus. This was mildly annoying until her song ended and she began singing the same song again... then again, and again, and again. It started to be rather amusing until 6 hours later when she was still singing the same song.


Me when I was three.


----------



## Billy

Here is another piece I call "You always say that!"






Billy


----------



## Billy

Another piece: "Angels and Eros."






Billy


----------



## oogabooha

billy, why do you only respond to criticism with metaphors?


----------



## Billy

BurningDesire said:


> That new one isn't half bad Billy


Thanks Burning Desire. I am happy to share it with you.


----------



## Billy

oogabooha said:


> billy, why do you only respond to criticism with metaphors?


I like them.


----------



## Billy

juergen said:


> Well, that's certainly not one of your best pieces. Can't be compared with your symphonies #23 or #33 for example. This one is obviously recorded in one go. If you want to dedicate a piece to Jesus Christ you should invest a little more effort. Just my 2 ct. But in general, as you know, I appreciate your work.


Hi Juergen,

I think I know what you mean. I just listened to my Symphony 26th:






...and I produced that kind of music when I owned my Kurzweil PC3LE61 Synthesizer. I sold it in order to get my new Roland GW-8 (L), so the new music is composed and sounds a little differently than the pieces I did in August.

I compared the 26th symphony I made with my most recent work "Angels and Eros" and I am not quite sure which I like better, I like them both.

"Angels and Eros" (my most recent work)






I also did not use any software to make the second, it was all done live.

Thanks as always for your comments and listening!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Billy said:


> Another piece: "Angels and Eros."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy


I listened to the opening and by golly it's much better than your early "symphonies" on synthesiser. But I must say, there are still many many ways you can improve the harmonic and melodic writing if you do a bit of music theory. It's always better to know the rules before you break them so you know what you're doing (otherwise it would be a fluke).


----------



## Billy

New music: "What are you doing?"






Billy


----------



## juergen

Billy said:


> Hi Juergen,
> 
> I think I know what you mean. I just listened to my Symphony 26th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I produced that kind of music when I owned my Kurzweil PC3LE61 Synthesizer. I sold it in order to get my new Roland GW-8 (L), so the new music is composed and sounds a little differently than the pieces I did in August.
> 
> I compared the 26th symphony I made with my most recent work "Angels and Eros" and I am not quite sure which I like better, I like them both.
> 
> "Angels and Eros" (my most recent work)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did not use any software to make the second, it was all done live.
> 
> Thanks as always for your comments and listening!


Yes, your recent "Angels and Eros" is better than your piece from last week. I like the rhyhmical accompaniment pattern.

What I meant by my comment does not concern the sound quality. What I meant is that you used more tracks and instruments at your Symphonies than now. As you say yourself, now everything is done live. It's only a string sound and when listening to it some time, there is a tendency that it gets boring at some point. But maybe that's just me, I have that problem usually also with string quartets.

In contrast, at your symphonies you didn't use just strings, you also had some wind instruments. And I think not everything was done live. Of course I can't say how exactly your workflow was, but I suspect that you first recorded the strings part live at the keyboard and then you used a software sequencer to generate more tracks for the other instrument sounds. Often I had the impression that you copied the strings part, transformed it a bit (for example you moved it at the timeline) and then you pasted it into the woodwinds track. That sometimes gave quite interesting results, for example a sort of a canon effect. Your new pieces are more straightforward. That's not bad but I'm missing a little that kind of effects I'm used from your symphonies.


----------



## violadude

Billy said:


> Beethoven's music is a rabbit running in his mirth.


That makes sense.


----------



## violadude

Billy said:


> I also did not use any software to make the second, it was all done live.


Billy, what exactly do you mean when you say "live"?


----------



## clavichorder

Billy has brought so much fresh humor into my life.


----------



## Billy

Violadude, I played this one live on my synth, using programmed backing tracks. Usually I save the MIDI data to edit it in Reason 6.5. I played for the entire track and recorded the music straight off the synthesizer, with its own sounds.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I must say I dont mind Billy's work, it's much better than most of the stuff I do.....


----------

